# 06 Arctic Cat 650 H1 need tire help,. Looking for all around good tire



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, i have an 06 650 H1 with the stock tires still on it, I am looking for a replacement tire in the same size, I go trail rideing and us it as a work Quad pulling brush going into the woods to go hunting fishing and camping. I use it to Plow the drive way and to clear snow aound the yard. I do go though some streams and the mud somtimes but nothing crazy.

I don't want anything that may cause stress on other parts of teh quad not looking for a kind of huge mudding tire. Something aggressive tread vise would be ok. Thanks

P.S Any ideas where to buy them? thanks


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

27 in itp 589's, in my opinion the best all around tire, I had them on my 500 Honda and did everything I needed and then some


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats bigger then stock right?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

if ur gona buy tires for a 650 there is no point of going back with stock size. u have the power for bigger tires plus bigger tires will help u out in alot of ways including yard stuff. 27s is a good size to go with and not b taking away power or speed or reliability. now the type of tire i cant help u with cuz i havent tried many non aggressive tires


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

26" bighorns, they run true to size if not a bit bigger and are a really good all around tire. Plus radial so smooth ride.


----------



## MikesAC700EFI (Jun 12, 2010)

I have the 26inch bighorn 2.0's on my 700EFI and realy like them! They are a great all around tire. I also have a set of 27inch Maxxis Zilla's and Love them!


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

The reason I dont want to go bigger is so I don't put extra stress on any of the components of the quad. This is a problem?

Also can you go bigger and keep the same rims?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

27s wouldnt put enough stress to tell a difference, specially if ur not going with heavy aggressive tires


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

What would be considered aggressive tires?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

JOE G said:


> What would be considered aggressive tires?


tires like silverbacks, outlaws, EDL's




when i read your first post i immediately thought 589's just like the first responder said. they're a great wearing tire. if you grew up around ATV's you've certainly been exposed to them at one point or another. 
great, proven, all-around tire.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

What about tires like the 
GBC DIRT DEVILS?
KENDRA BEAR CLAWS?
MAXXIS BIGHORN?

Now these are tires that I like the look of but do they perform? I have always been into sport quads so theses tires put on there 4x4 quads are just crazy looking to me. But I guess thats what you are suppose to run on them.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd agree with ITP 589 tires. Being as you have a 650, I'd run a 27" with skinnies on front and wides on rear. I've also run ITP Mud Lites before and really liked those as well. Factory size tires are usually 25's...going up 2 sizes wont hurt any of the factory stuff as long as you stay with these less agressive tires. I've also heard alot of good stuff about the Maxxis Bighorns that you asked about, but they just dont fit my riding style. The 589's and Mud Lites will both go where the big boys go, they require a little more work from the rider.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

most the guys in my area run mudlites and they do ride smooth and pull ok but they puncture so easy that me and the other guys in the group that run laws and backs call them mudflats


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

We havnt had the puncture probs with them down here...we have mostly gumbo mud and sand/water though


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

we run into all sorts of mud around here but they puncture the most when we hit the swamps and the cypress knees pop right through them


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

the three choices you have are all a good year round tire. I would stick to* 26* in. weight decreases power & increases strain... check the weight differences. if you are not going to lift or mud. outlaw MST is a tire that comes stock on a cat. but big horns are a great performer. good luck, let us know what you come up with.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

What size should I run then as far as width, I figured id just order the stock size but if I go in size I d like to keep the same size diff between front and rear.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Try Vee Rubbers that is what i am running on my AC 650


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

width is 9.5 and 12 on back


----------

